# 3 gallon with 7 shrimp and 1 betta..Good/Bad?



## NuocCam (Mar 7, 2011)

I currently just have my betta, Mushu, and 2 ghost shrimp in my 3 gallon tank. Only live plant I have is a water onion and a moss ball (possibly another depending on answers given).


I was thinking about purchasing 5 cherry shrimp (since I have to buy a minimum of $10 from this guy I see on craigslist).


Would that be too much for a 3-gallon tank with 7 shrimp and 1 betta?

Anyone know what the suggested amount would be for a 3-gal?
Not planning on upgrading due to budget and space.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Fasht (Oct 26, 2011)

I personally wouldn't add 7 cherry shrimp in a 3 gal. Cause bettas are carnivore and they tend to snack on them, but then again it also varies on bettas, some would eat them, some would love them as tank mates. Also, 3 gal is not enough spacefor 7 shrimps to move around and hide away from the betta, it'll stress them out. I have had more than 10 ghost shrimps in my 10 gal with a betta and even that, they all ended up as a snack.


----------



## fraviz (Jan 29, 2012)

I am surprise your Betta doesn't eat his/her partners...


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

In a 3 gallon, I wouldn't have anything BUT a betta. That is my personal opinion though.


----------



## NuocCam (Mar 7, 2011)

Fasht said:


> I personally wouldn't add 7 cherry shrimp in a 3 gal. Cause bettas are carnivore and they tend to snack on them, but then again it also varies on bettas, some would eat them, some would love them as tank mates. Also, 3 gal is not enough spacefor 7 shrimps to move around and hide away from the betta, it'll stress them out. I have had more than 10 ghost shrimps in my 10 gal with a betta and even that, they all ended up as a snack.


So, I guess 2 shrimp and 1 betta is already pushing it huh?
My betta just steals their food... I haven't seem him picking on them, unless they have a pellet between their arms.




fraviz said:


> I am surprise your Betta doesn't eat his/her partners...


Mine? 
If so, I am too. He is just a bully when it comes to food. Sadly.



AngelicScars said:


> In a 3 gallon, I wouldn't have anything BUT a betta. That is my personal opinion though.


I would agree too, but I hate it when pellets fall to the bottom because he doesn't see it -_-... and I end up trying to remove it before bacteria grow.
Plus... I want some less aggressive shrimp... due to previous incident with ghost shrimp. (ghost shrimp attacked him, but that shrimp is now gone)


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I actually think that your bioload is fine and you could add at least ten cherry shrimp.  BUT not with ghost shrimp. Ghosties have claws and may well attack the clawless, gentle cherries.


----------

